# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Pyrolytic Oven install

## miss_ticky2

Hi....I'm new to this forum and after having a look around I can see there is so much information here, and people to help.  I've had a look and can't find anything pertaining to our particular query 
We have just bought a new oven which has a pyrolytic cleaning function.  Hubby has an electrical licence so is able to do the connection himself.  We have removed the old wall oven and will install the new oven into the same space.  There will be some adjustments to be made as the new oven is shorter than the old one but that's not a problem.  
However, we are just a little concerned about the heat that may be generated within the cabinet when using the pyrolytic function.  The instruction manual tells you that "fitted units must be heat resistant up to 90°C and adjacent unit fronts up to at least 70°C."  We are wondering if that will be too hot for our existing cabinet and whether we need to line the interior with some kind of heat resistant lining. And, if so, what do we use?  Or are these types of ovens normally ok to be just fitted straight into the existing cabinet?  The inside of the cabinet is actually finished in the same laminate as the doors, but the back of the cabinet is just the gyprock wall behind the cabinet.  The cabinet is actually quite a bit wider than the new oven and there will be ample space on the sides of the oven...I think hubby said 40mm each side.  But the back will be fairly close to the minimum 20 mm suggested on the installation manual. 
Has anyone installed an oven with a pyrolytic function or does someone know what we need to do to ensure we don't burn the house down when we decide to clean the oven using the pyrolytic function  :Shock:   Maybe we're worrying about nothing, but we want to make sure. 
Many thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## nucklehead

Hi Miss Ticky, 
I installed one of these ovens 2 years ago. Can we use brand names? Starts with M, ends with E & I think has IEL in between.
Anyway, ours has some sort of cooling function that I believe blows heated air out from around the oven to the front of the oven, above the door. I guess it just stops heat buildup around the cavities. We installed in place of another old unit & just popped the new one in (fingers crossed style). 
The cavity had some gap to oven sides, say from memory 2 inches & was just made of laminated MDF or suchlike.
Really I have no idea but would guess timber & similar materials would take way more than 90degrees to ignite, or even simmer.  
Two suggestions;
1. Pour boiling water over the wood & see if it catches fire (well the water should be at 100c!) http://www.renovateforum.com/images/...ctions/doh.gif
2. Check out this link. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/fu...res-d_171.html It shows wood needs 300c to fire up. No idea if this is accurate, looks good but consider your oven might not even go to 300c, esp not on the outside cowling. 
Good luck & happy cooking, a good oven inspires my wife to win me over all the time!

----------


## pawnhead

I'd make sure that there's ventilation behind it.
I put a false back in the cupboards over my fridge and wall oven. There's a 2" cavity for the hot air to escape up through the top of the cupboards (hot air rises), open to the room. I believe your fridge will last longer, and won't have to labour as hard (less electricity) if the heat exchange element isn't trapped in a hot cavity.  

> Can we use brand names?

  If you're not bagging the product then you haven't got a problem (unless you're a sales rep spamming the forums with your own product), and if you are bagging it, then it's just an honest review. Just make sure you're telling the truth.  :Wink:  
Edit: And under no circumstances, should you say anything negative about U-Beaut polishes. (The owner, Neil, also owns this site, and he's graciously given us this webspace for free  :Wink: ) 
I'll have to try his products one day when I have the need. I'm sure they're fantastic.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## miss_ticky2

Hi Pawnhead and Knucklehead....thanks for your comments.  We have decided to just install the oven into the old cavity, with some modifications to the cabinet to make the oven fit.  Hubby is going to put a piece of cement board on the gyprock wall at the back, just to be on the safe side, but other than that will leave the cabinet as is. 
There is way more space on the sides than the minimum suggested on the installation guide and there is a gap of, I would say, 20 - 30 cm at the back of the overhead cupboard above the oven so there is heaps of room for the heat to escape.  Again, way more space than the installation minimum suggestion. 
I'm sure it will be ok and I can't see (or haven't heard of) people having to make major changes to their cabinets when they are putting in a pyrolitic oven.  I'm sure they're designed to go into normal cabinetry, with the recommened gaps of course. 
As a matter of interest, I saw somewhere about a hotplate installation and there was also the same kind of recommendations regarding similar heat.  That suggests to me that the concern is that the adjoining doors/benchtops don't discolour from being too close to the heat, such as like when a hot pan is put directly onto a surface.  Not so much that there is the risk of fire.   
Anyway, I can't wait for it to go in and am hoping for a new interest in cooking again...lol

----------


## Ronaldo451

When we were ordering our new kitchen it was to allow for a 'standard' underbench oven which we had bought at the auctions to be put in. The installation instructions for this 'non-pyrolytic' likewise specified a 50mm gap all around and 90 degree heat resistant material at the sides.  
Kitchen supplier stated this was standard and no problem for normal cupboards. Has been over two years and no issues to date.

----------


## miss_ticky2

Thanks Ronaldo...that makes me feel even better that they say the same thing for a non-pyrolytic oven.

----------

